# Kerr's talk with agent pleases Amaré



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> Amaré Stoudemire is penned up, but his mind is racing with creativity.
> 
> After Friday's outpatient surgery to remove fluid from under the retina that detached last season, Stoudemire is confined to lying face down for all but two hours of the day.
> 
> ...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash, Stoudemire, Hill, Richardson.......few decent role players. Combined with an understanding that we're an offensive team, not a defensive team. We'll be back in the playoffs! Getting our hopes crushed once again! Hallelujah!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't even read through the whole thing. Amara is a ****ing idiot. Why can't he just say "Tough injury, but I hope to recover 100% and come back with a vengeance."

"I'm black Jesus! Sun Tsu is coming!" Shut the **** up.


----------



## The Hedo Show (Mar 31, 2008)

R-Star said:


> I can't even read through the whole thing. Amara is a ****ing idiot. Why can't he just say "Tough injury, but I hope to recover 100% and come back with a vengeance."
> 
> "I'm black Jesus! Sun Tsu is coming!" Shut the **** up.


we all need something to vent about right?

i think amare is a very passionate player. i think he gets too much unfair criticism. they say when your relevant, that happens. theirs always gonna be haters.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I can't even read through the whole thing. Amara is a ****ing idiot. Why can't he just say "Tough injury, but I hope to recover 100% and come back with a vengeance."
> 
> "I'm black Jesus! Sun Tsu is coming!" Shut the **** up.


I actually don't think it's a big deal especially considering Amare is a high caliber player. If I'm a Sun's fan, I'm encouraged that he isn't down and sulking and is already optimistic.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I can't even read through the whole thing. Amara is a ****ing idiot. Why can't he just say "Tough injury, but I hope to recover 100% and come back with a vengeance."
> 
> "I'm black Jesus! Sun Tsu is coming!" Shut the **** up.


He has a Tupac fetish. It's weird, but that's who he is. And yeah, you would think the injuries would have given him a nice taste of humble pie, but no chance of that..


----------



## Seanzie (Jun 9, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I can't even read through the whole thing. Amara is a ****ing idiot. Why can't he just say "Tough injury, but I hope to recover 100% and come back with a vengeance."
> 
> "I'm black Jesus! Sun Tsu is coming!" Shut the **** up.


You know what's weird? I feel pretty much the same way.

Ever since he added punctuation to his name and started dressing like Kanye West, I've gotten off the bandwagon a bit. This just kinda re-affirmed that for me.

Real good player. Just kind of a douche.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> I can't even read through the whole thing. Amara is a ****ing idiot. Why can't he just say "Tough injury, but I hope to recover 100% and come back with a vengeance."
> 
> "I'm black Jesus! Sun Tsu is coming!" Shut the **** up.


The best was when he said he was going to bring out his "gorilla game" and then proceeded to put up something like 3pts and 1 rebounds and 4TOs.


----------

